# FR: après que + mode



## Wesley Benton

bonjour

eh oui après après que normalement c'est la règle on met de l'indicatif...mais n'est-il pas plus simple de mettre du subjonctif! Je dis cela parce que pour un francophone ça paraît étrange, non?

Qu'en pensez-vous?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Agnès E.

J'en pense que le subjonctif est une faute de grammaire et que c'est lui qui me paraît étrange !


----------



## Welshie

Bonjour tous, je suis revenu avec un autre question de grammaire...  

J'ai vu "après que" suivi par l'indicatif et aussi par le subjunctif et je me demandais si l'un d'eux était incorrect, ou s'il y a des règles en ce qui concerne cette phrase.

Mon prof m'a dit que c'est plutôt un simple question de choix - tous les deux sont corrects.

S'il a raison, est-ce qu'il y a la moindre difference de sens entre les deux?

Merci en avance (Corrigez-moi)


----------



## Benjy

you dont know what you've done 

basically, sctirctly speaking it should be the indicative. however dans la langue de tous les jours you are going to hear and see the subjunctive all the time. no difference in meaning.


----------



## Gil

L'indicatif est correct.  Je suis d'accord avec Benjy et Charles Trenet:
"Longtemps après que les poêtes ont disparu..."


----------



## Tabac

This would be for an action in the past, I think. 
In the future, "Longtemps après que les poêtes aient disparus....."  Or would _auront_ be o.k.?
We need more francophones here to help us out!


----------



## Gil

Auront is O.K.  We should not use "aient disparu" .


----------



## DearPrudence

En fait, personnellement, même si je sais que la gramaire impose l'indicatif après "après que", je trouve ça tellement bizarre que j'utilise le subjonctif car je trouve que ça fait plus naturel. Parfois, j'utilise l'indicatif pour m'amuser et tout le monde me reprend et dit que j'ai fait une faute: il vaut mieux garder ça pour sa culture personnelle: on connaît la règle mais on fait comme tout le monde.

(Il y a une différence entre la règle et l'usage, comme le fait que Monsieur s'abrège en M. alors que tout le monde écrit Mr.)


----------



## claude123

Le subjonctif est le mode de l'hypothèse, des choses qui ne sont pas encore arrivées :
avant qu'ils aient disparu (ce n'est pas encore arrivé)
mais
après qu'ils ont disparu (pensez à _lorsqu'ils ont disparu_. Vous ne diriez pas _lorsqu'ils aient disparu_ ?)


----------



## LV4-26

Le fait d'utiliser le subjonctif avec "_après que_" provient probablement de la ressemblance avec "_avant que_" et de la contagion qui en découle.

Je me bornerai à cette information sans entrer dans le débat car, comme dit Benjy, you don't know what you've done 

Mais toi, LV, qu'est-ce tu fais ?
Je fuis "après que" comme la peste, je me débrouille autrement.


----------



## Starcreator

I use the subjunctive when it hasn't happened yet. Je vais y aller après qu'il parte.


----------



## Gil

I don't 
"Je vais y aller quand il sera parti."


----------



## I-Robin-I

"Après que" does not take the subjunctive. Am I right or is it also correct to use the subjunctive instead of the indicative?


----------



## DearPrudence

*après que + indicatif* (but it sounds weird (to me) and everybody uses the subjunctive)

So good luck, a lot of subjunctive in sight.


----------



## I-Robin-I

Il se peut que la plupart du monde utilise "Après que" avec le subjonctif mais au moins je peux apprendre la grammaire correcte!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Un document très intéressant sur le sujet et son évolution :
http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article175
Bon courage!


----------



## Jim69

"_Je monterai dans ma chambre après qu'il sera parti"_
mouiii

Déjà que 
"_Je monterai dans ma chambre après qu'il parte"_
je trouve ça limite


----------



## I-Robin-I

Évidement, c'est un problème plus complexe que j'ai pensé! L'article était très interessant et je trouve l'évolution des langues comme ca un sujet vraiment discutable. Cependant, cet article est un peu vieux. Qu'est-ce que la situation courante de ce débat? Est-ce que le subjonctif a maitrisé l'indicatif quand les gens francaises utilisent 'apres que' ou est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui flanquent la grammaire 'correct'?

Please do correct any major language faults of mine.


----------



## LV4-26

Jim69 said:
			
		

> Déjà que
> "_Je monterai dans ma chambre après qu'il parte"_
> je trouve ça limite


C'est plus que limite et ce n'est pas ce que l'on entend. Ce que l'on entend souvent (je ne dis pas que c'est correct) c'est
_Je monterai dans ma chambre après qu'il soit parti

après qu'il sera parti
_est parfaitement correct, même si cela choque parfois.


----------



## randola

Is this correct or would it take subjunctive?

Après un mois de vie sur l'île j'ai été forcé à abandonner mon séjour de 5 mois après que j'ai été attaqué physiquement en raison de ma couleur de peau.


----------



## KLeM

You're correct about the use of the indicative.

However, i think you should use the "passé antérieur", because the verb in the principal proposition is already in the past.

Après un mois de vie sur l'île, j'ai été forcé d'abandonner mon séjour de 5 mois après que j'eus été attaqué physiquement en raison de ma couleur de peau.


----------



## Fred_C

No. Yes, I think Klem is right about the tense.
The problem is that nobody among the French speakers can use the conjunction "après que". Colloquially, they use the subjunctive, which is incorrect, but everybody uses it.
When they write, however, people know that they should not use the subjunctive mood, and put the indicative instead. But they have no idea what tense of the indicative to use, and they mostly make another mistake. (This is strange that making tense mistake is forgivable, provided it is not a subjunctive tense)
There is a very effective rule of thumb that every French speaker should know : use exactly the same tense with "après que" as the one to use with "dès que". (The French do know how to use "dès que".)
I know this will not help English speakers, though.
But, here I would say : "Après un mois de vie sur l'île, j'ai été forcé d'abandonner mon séjour de 5 mois *dès que j'eus* été attaqué physiquement en raison de ma couleur de peau."
I think you might also say "Après un mois de vie sur l'île, j'ai été forcé d'abandonner mon séjour de 5 mois *dès que j'ai* été attaqué physiquement en raison de ma couleur de peau."
Same for "après que", according to the above mentioned.
So I guess your tense was not wrong, neither, (or at least not *very*).


----------



## Rip

Why not :

Après un mois de vie sur l'île, j'ai été forcé d'abandonner mon séjour de 5 mois après _avoir_ été attaqué physiquement en raison de ma couleur de peau.

And :

http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article175


----------



## Gil

Après un mois...après que j'ai ou que j'eus...
Il faut que je trouve autre chose...


> Arrivé sur l'île depuis seulement un mois, j'ai dû mettre fin à mon séjour prévu de 5 mois après avoir été  attaqué physiquement à cause de la couleur de ma peau.


----------



## RDJEBENIANI

claude123 said:


> Le subjonctif est le mode de l'hypothèse, des choses qui ne sont pas encore arrivées :
> avant qu'ils aient disparu (ce n'est pas encore arrivé)
> mais
> après qu'ils ont disparu (pensez à _lorsqu'ils ont disparu_. Vous ne diriez pas _lorsqu'ils aient disparu_ ?)



Absolument vrai je trouve. En écrivant mes rapports je ne mets jamais de subjonctif après "après que" car cela correspond à une action dont on est sûr qu'elle s'est passée. Dans le langage moderne on l'écrit peut être mais mon professeur de français au lycée en 1968 (Mr Vergnes) serait furieux.


----------



## LV4-26

Le problème de "_après que_" (et c'est pourquoi je l'évite) c'est que beaucoup de gens pensent que c'est une faute de mettre l'indicatif. Encore un cas de "surcorrection", peut-être. Moi-même, j'avoue humblement que l'indicatif (_après qu'il est parti_) me donne encore une sensation d'inconfort.
Autrement dit, quand on respecte la correction, on risque de passer pour incorrect.

Une seule exception (j'ai déjà dit ça dans un autre fil), le passé antérieur à la troisième personne du singulier
_après qu'il fut parti._
Cette formulation ne dérange personne à cause de l'homophonie* avec le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif (fût parti). Les uns savent que c'est correct, les autres n'y voient que du feu. 

* parce que ça marche même à la lecture. En tous cas pour ceux qui, comme moi, "entendent" ce qu'ils lisent.


----------



## issiboll

"apres que" - suivi par l'indicatif ou le subjonctif?


----------



## pieanne

Le subjonctif...


----------



## issiboll

are you sure, I've heard the opposite


----------



## pieanne

Yes, I am...
Après qu'il soit venu...
Après que je l'aie vu...


----------



## itka

La règle indique l'indicatif... mais beaucoup de francophones emploient le subjonctif. issibol, puisque tu connais la règle, il ne te reste qu'à l'appliquer !

Il y a eu de nombreuses discussions à ce sujet sur le forum...


----------



## pieanne

Ah oui, c'est une de ces tricky conjonctions...


----------



## madamepeel

Même si beaucoup de gens se trompent, 
"après que" doit être suivi par l'indicatif. Il y a une bonne raison pour cela : 
l'indicatif sert à exprimer la certitude de l'événement.
Dans "je l'ai vu après qu'il *a* fait les courses", 
quand je l'ai vu, il avait fait les courses, donc on emploie l'indicatif. 
Mais dans "je l'ai vu avant qu'il *ait *fait les courses", 
quand on le voit, il n'a pas encore fait les courses, 
c'est donc hypothétique à ce moment-là, 
donc on emploie le subjonctif.
Une distinction que ne font pas la plupart des gens 
mais bizarrement le glissement s'est fait vers le subjonctif 
et pas vers l'indicatif qui est pourtant plus facile.
J'espère que ça aide.


----------



## LV4-26

madamepeel said:


> Même si beaucoup de gens se trompent,


...sans parler de ceux qui vous corrigent quand vous utilisez l'indicatif.  
Pour ne pas être ennuyé, on peut contourner le problème en utilisant l'infinitif, quand c'est possible. (_Après l'avoir vu,...._)
Ou, comme les romanciers, utiliser le passé simple, dont la forme est homophone de celle du subjonctif imparfait (au moins à la 3° pers. du singulier).
_Après qu'il fut passé..._


----------



## epengin

Bonjour à tous,

Bien que la conjunction "après que" doive être suivi par l'indicatif, selon la grammaire française correcte, je vois de plus en plus, dans la presse francophone, l'utilisation du subjonctif. Par exemple:

"Kosovo : Un suspect est arrêté *après que* des coups de feu *aient* été tirés à la résidence du premier ministre Thaci"

Mes professeurs de français (qui sont français et suisse) constatent toujours que l'usage du subjonctif est faux. Mais puisque le subjonctif est plus courant, veut-il dire qu'il faut que l'on soumette à l'usage populaire, malgré la faute de grammaire? 

S'agit-il une guerre entre la linguistique déscriptive (concernée par la manière dont on parle une langue au quotidien) et la linguistique préscriptive (concernée plutôt par la manière dont il faut parler / utiliser la langue)?

j'aimerais bien savoir les avis des francophones (et des francophiles!) de ce forum. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## c10pa

J'ai remarqué cela, aussi, en France, bien que mes profs m'aient également dit que c'est incorrect.


----------



## skysky

Bonjour,

Selon les références grammaticales (je pense entre autres au Bon Usage), il faut utiliser un indicatif après la locution adverbiale "après que". Toutefois, il faut savoir que pour un francophone il est plus logique d'utiliser un subjonctif, car le francophone recherche un sentiment de postériorité qu'il ne trouve pas dans l'indicatif. Considérons les phrases suivantes :

(1) Pierre est parti avant que je ne sois arrivé.
(2) Pierre est parti après que je suis arrivé.

Au dix-septième siècle, par exemple, on aurait écrit la deuxième phrase en faisant usage de l'indicatif passé antérieur:

(3) Pierre partit après que je fus arrivé.

Aujourd'hui, avec le déclin de l'emploi du passé simple, le français a quelque part perdu ce sentiment de postériorité (le renvoi à un événement lointain) qui est exprimé par l'indicatif passé simple. En d'autres termes, il est plus logique d'utiliser un subjonctif après "après que". Force est donc de constater que le système langagier a évolué. 

Personnellement, si un de mes étudiants commet une erreur sur l'emploi de l'indicatif après "après que", je n'en ferai pas un drame, mais mon devoir est également d'être le porte-parole du Bon Usage.

J'espère ainsi avoir pu élucider votre question.

Bien à vous,

Skysky


----------



## fillefrancaise

Cet article est tres interessant et j'espere que cela ne vous dérange pas de le rouvrir...

Si je voulais utiliser du francais authentique, est-ce que le suivant prendrait le subjonctif ou l'indicatif? 

"J'irai en Espagne apres que l'année scolaire se soit achevée?"

Il me semble que lorsqu'on a un verbe reflexif, les regles deviennent plus compliquées.
 
Merci!


----------



## marget

Je pense que les mêmes règles s'appliquent aux verbes pronominaux.


----------



## janpol

on a plutôt tendance à dire "j'irai en Espagne au début des vacances scolaires"...
Beaucoup de personnes utilisent le subjonctif après "après que" mais pas tout le monde. Je remarque que le nombre de journalistes (de radio et TV) qui veillent à employer l'indicatif est en augmentation.
"après que" a tout de même un sens opposé à celui de "avant que", je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait si difficile d'admettre qu'ils exigent des modes différents...


----------



## temple09

Hi,

I wanted to check the usage and form of "après que".
A (French) friend sent an email in which she wrote "Parfois je raconte une mésaventure longtemps après qu'elle me soit arrivée".
The usage of the subjunctive confused me, since I thought that "après que" would normally take the indicative in this example.
Is this an exception to the rule? If not, is it one of those many rules which tend to get broken on a daily basis when talking in the familiar context?
Or is it just une faute d'inattention?


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

It is a common mistake in French.


----------



## doinel

Je dirais: je raconte une mésaventure  qui m'est arrivée longtemps après comme cela j'évite toute erreur et surtout le subjonctif.
il y a d'autres fils à ce sujet. 
Après que + situation actualisée= indicatif.
Avant que + situation non actualisée= subjonctif.


----------



## afro*sol

What about an action realized - or unrealized + après que

ie: Je partirai après que tu passes me voir
     J'ai parti après que tu m'as passé voir

would it follow the same rule , regarding the subjunctive use?


----------



## Kecha

In most cases, people would work around it:
"Je suis parti après ta visite"


----------



## Miss BB

Sorry but I disagree some tenses after " après que"
For me, the good way to use the correct french tense after "après que" is : Après qu'il *soit* parti..." or "Après qu'il *fut* parti..." --->> OK. ( and maybe " Après qu'il était parti..." but not sure for this one)
But for the future, using " après que" is not quite correct. It's rather :" *Dès qu*'il sera partit..." or " *Quand* il sera parti..." than " après que".


----------



## Fred_C

Miss BB said:


> But for the future, using " après que" is not quite correct. It's rather :" *Dès qu*'il sera partit..." or " *Quand* il sera parti..." than " après que".



Bien sûr que si. «Après qu’il sera parti, …» est parfaitement correct.

En réalité, il s’agit d’un cas où il ne vaut mieux pas demander son avis à un locuteur natif de français. Les francophones ressentent un besoin irrépressible d’utiliser le subjonctif après «après que», mais l’école leur a appris que c’était faux, sans vraiment leur apprendre quel temps utiliser à la place.

Une bonne règle à l’usage des francophones : utiliser le même temps après «après que» qu’après «dès que» ou qu’après «une fois que».


----------



## Maître Capello

Le mode approprié après _après que_ est effectivement l'indicatif.


----------



## Miss BB

Fred_C said:


> Bien sûr que si. «Après qu’il sera parti, …» est parfaitement correct.
> 
> En réalité, il s’agit d’un cas où il ne vaut mieux pas demander son avis à un locuteur natif de français. Les francophones ressentent un besoin irrépressible d’utiliser le subjonctif après «après que», mais l’école leur a appris que c’était faux, sans vraiment leur apprendre quel temps utiliser à la place.


 Sans doute...Désolé pour le besoin irrépressible alors 



Fred_C said:


> Une bonne règle à l’usage des francophones : utiliser le même temps après «après que» qu’après «dès que» ou qu’après «une fois que».


Ok merci pour le truc


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Miss BB said:


> Sans doute...Désolé pour le besoin irrépressible alors


N'hésitez pas cependant à utiliser le subjonctif.
Vous vous retrouverez en bonne compagnie littéraire : Sartre, Montherlant, Duhamel, Mauriac, Camus, Jules Roy, Maulnier, Cesbron, Daniel-Rops, Aragon, Mitterrand, Saint-John-Perse, Proust, Valéry, De Gaulle, Ionesco, Roger Vailland, Lacan, Félicien Marceau, Butor, Robbe-Grillet, Georges Mounin, Giscard d'Estaing, Perec, Beauvoir, Soustelle, Claude Simon...!
Et, quand un puriste relèvera votre "erreur", citez ces auteurs...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> N'hésitez pas cependant à utiliser le subjonctif.


Je trouve – et tu ne t'en étonneras guère – que c'est un mauvais conseil. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une faute est répandue qu'elle en devient correcte pour autant !


----------



## L'Inconnu

Personellement, je suis content d'utiliser l'indicatif. Mais, si on utilisait le subjonctif, cela me dérangerait pas.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Je trouve – et tu ne t'en étonneras guère – que c'est un mauvais conseil. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une faute est répandue qu'elle en devient correcte pour autant !


Ce n'est pas une faute - quoique condamnée par les puristes (grammaires "normatives"), c'est une habitude maintenant bien ancrée (depuis près d'un siècle...) dans le français parlé et dans la littérature.


> On observe une tendance, surtout forte à partir du deuxième tiers du XXe  siècle, à faire suivre _après que_ du subjonctif. [...] Cette tendance a  fait l’objet de vives critiques [ici, le rappel de la mise en garde de  l’Académie]. Elle paraît pourtant irrésistible quoique l’indicatif ne  soit nullement périmé.(Le _Bon usage_ de Grevisse, § 1082, a, p. 1037)


Je ne dis bien sûr pas qu'_après que_ doive emporter le subjonctif : je dis simplement qu'on ne peut pas condamner une "faute" aussi naturelle et répandue (y compris chez nombre d'Académiciens) en ne citant que les grammaires normatives "contre".
Une intéressante discussion ici sur ce sujet.
En particulier, cette remarque assez profonde applicable à l'adoption quasi générale du subjonctif avec _après que_ :
_Quand un solécisme a la vie dure, quand il fait tache  d’huile, il est rare qu’il soit négligeable : il doit s’expliquer par  quelque cause générale._


----------



## janpol

Serait-il vraiment logique que 2 locutions de sens opposé (avant que, après que) fussent suivies du même mode ?


----------



## LV4-26

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Quand un solécisme a la vie dure, quand il fait tache  d’huile, il est rare qu’il soit négligeable : il doit s’expliquer par  quelque cause générale._


Il me semble qu'on la connaît, la cause. C'est la "symétrie" de ces deux locutions. Non ?

Et, pour rebondir sur le post de janpol, deux choses opposées ont, d'une certaine manière, plus en commun que deux choses simplement différentes. 



L'Inconnu said:


> Personellement, je suis content d'utiliser l'indicatif. Mais, si on utilisait le subjonctif, cela me dérangerait pas.


Je comprends.
Ce qui me dérange, par contre, c'est qu'on me reprenne quand j'utilise l'indicatif.


----------



## Nebukadnezar

La syntaxe traditionnelle impose d’employer l’indicatif avec la locution conjonctive _après que_.  Pourtant, et ceci sans le moindre doute *dans l’usage courant, le subjonctif est de plus en plus  employé*. De nombreux auteurs du 20ième siècle ont fait suivre aprés que par le subjonctif
* Gide, Georges Duhamel, François Mauriac, Camus, Jules Roy, Léautaud, Thierry Maulnier, Marcel Brion, Henry Bordeaux, Aragon* etc. etc.
Il est absolument correcte - toujours dans la langue courante et parlée - d'employer le subjonctif du présent après "après que". 
Linguistes et grammairiens n’ont pas fini de se disputer sur le sujet. Cependant la société évolue et la grammaire avec!


----------



## janpol

C'est tout à fait exact. Il faudrait voir dans quels contextes il est employé (si c'est dans des dialogues, pour faire vrai, par exemple). Par ailleurs, on n'est pas tenu de faire comme ces auteurs prestigieux. 
Si on a tendance à employer le subjonctif après "après que", c'est parce qu'on l'emploie après "avant que", pourtant il n'échappe à personne que ces deux locutions s'opposent par le sens, alors est-il vraiment anormal que deux locutions opposées obéissent à des règles différentes ?
Enfin, le non emploi du subjonctif après "après que" me semble obéir à la logique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nebukadnezar said:


> Il est absolument correcte - toujours dans la langue courante et parlée - d'employer le subjonctif du présent après "après que".


Jusqu'à nouvel avis, le subjonctif reste une faute de grammaire et ce serait vraiment rendre un mauvais service à ceux qui apprennent le français de le leur conseiller. Comme le dit Grevisse, « il conviendrait, en attendant que l’usage se soit nettement déclaré, de tenir pour suspecte la construction de _après que_ avec le subjonctif ».

En d'autres termes, évitez le subjonctif après _après que_, a fortiori à l'écrit, mais soyez conscients que de nombreux locuteurs natifs l'utilisent tout de même.


----------



## Nebukadnezar

"La raison  la plus forte est toujours la meilleure..."
Ben non, la langue c'est comme le roseau, elle plie et elle évolue.L’évolution d'une langue  n’est pas linéaire. Et surtout elle n'obéit pas aux ordres. C'est non seulement naturel mais essentiel, voire vital. C'est exactement ce que j'apprends à mes élèves. Alors mon cher Maître Capello rendez les services que vous voudrez et moi je rends les miens. Les jeunes beurs des banlieues parisiennes  n'ont rien à cirer de votre nouvel ordre, pour eux c'est le verlan qui évolue jour par jour.


----------



## binhle410

Hi all, hix, please. . . can someone conclude if we use indicatif or subjonctif in this case ????


----------



## Pauline Meryle

A mon oreille, la suggestion de Janpol, "au début des vacances scolaires" (ou bien "à la fin de l'année scolaire") sonne à la fois plus élégant et plus naturel.

Binhle410, je ne réponds pas à votre question... Je pense que si on peut être d'accord sur une "règle" à ce sujet, c'est qu'on évite le subjontif quand on peut.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pauline GFG said:


> Je pense que si on peut être d'accord sur  une "règle" à ce sujet, c'est qu'on évite le subjontif quand on  peut.


Voulez-vous dire en général ou après _après que_ en particulier ? Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est inexact dans les deux cas. Dans le cas général, le subjonctif s'emploie très naturellement et correctement dans un grand nombre de tours. Et dans le cas d'_après que_, il n'est pas non plus correct de dire que l'on chercherait à l'éviter. Il y a en fait deux écoles : ceux qui ne l'emploient pas du tout parce que le seul mode réputé correct est l'indicatif et ceux qui l'emploient systématiquement parce que c'est ce qui se dit le plus couramment de nos jours.

Pour en revenir au choix du mode après _après que_, je crois qu'il faut simplement être conscient de l'ambivalence actuelle : d'un côté, l'indicatif est le seul mode reconnu grammaticalement correct par la plupart des grammairiens ; d'un autre côté, le subjonctif est employé par la majorité des locuteurs natifs depuis près d'un siècle, ce qui n'est pas rien. Si l'emploi du subjonctif se confirme et qu'il reste la norme pendant encore une ou deux générations, il conviendrait de réviser la règle actuelle et d'accepter pleinement les deux modes. D'ici là, je recommanderais ceci : à l'écrit, employez de préférence l'indicatif, sachant que le subjonctif pourrait vous être reproché et compté comme une faute ; à l'oral, dites ce qui vous semble le plus naturel.


----------



## ovaltine888

I wrote a sentence like this.


> Après que son grand-père est mort, le jeune homme a découvert qu'il était né à Vienne en Autriche et pas en France.


And then a native French speaker corrected it like this.


> Après que son grand-père _*soit *_mort, le jeune homme a découvert qu'il était né à Vienne en Autriche et pas en France.



Why do I need to use subjunctive être (soit) in this 'après clause'?
Isn't it stating a fact that has already happened? (After his grandfather died, the young man found the truth that...)

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

That French speaker is wrong: the indicative is mandatory after _après que_.

That being said, your sentence would be better reworded by changing _après que_ to _quand_.

In a nutshell:
_Après que son grand-père soit mort…_ 
_Après que son grand-père *est* mort…_ ()
_Quand son grand-père *est* mort…_


----------



## Bezoard

1) As said by MC, the French speaker was wrong, but that subjunctive construction after "après que" is very common to the point that the proper construction with the indicative is felt as wrong by the "subjunctivists", i.e. most people outside the WR circle !

2)_ Après que son grand-père est mort_, although correct, does not sound very good either. I would prefer _"Après que son grand père mourut / fut mort" _to conform with the tradition. Actually, I would even much prefer another construction :
_À la mort de son grand-père_ or _Après la mort de son grand-père_ according to when exactly he discovered the truth about his grand-dad's birthplace.


----------

